# Norway bans breeding Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, bulldogs



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2022)

This week, Norway’s Oslo District Court made a unanimous, landmark ruling that breeding bulldogs and Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are a violation of the Norwegian Animal Welfare Act section 25 and will no longer be tolerated.


https://nypost.com/2022/02/02/norwa...-spaniels-bulldogs/amp/?utm_source=reddit.com


----------



## caroln (Feb 3, 2022)

Cavaliers are the most adorable dog, but they do have serious health problems.  Reputable breeders are trying to breed the health problems out, but without much success.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 3, 2022)

I like both of these breeds but they must come from a private source or I am not interested.  That being said, I am still a lover of mutts.  Marley is one half Welsh Border Collie and Rottie.  A sweeter dog you couldn't find anywhere.  She has the nicest disposition of any dog I've ever owned and I've had many through the years.  Plus, she's probably healthier than any pure bred dog I've ever owned as well.  She has terrific genes.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

I read that earlier today.

 I've been ranting for years about what breeders do to some animals that render them dangerously deformed or unhealthy.

I didn't know about the King Charles Spaniel but the poor Bulldogs; they can't breathe!!! They often can't even give birth naturally because their offspring heads are so big.

 If they're not happy chopping off tails or docking ears they're creating very sick dogs and cats in other ways. 

They breed to produce un-naturally aggressive dogs for fighting or guarding. They almost ruined the German Shepherd forever. It took many years to produce normally tempered dogs again, after that German Police Dog fiasco.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 3, 2022)

The Australian Bulldog has been bred for hot conditions and most importantly, their breathing problems.  Compared to the British Bulldog, they have a smaller head and chest, broader hips *and a longer nose.*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)

Thankfully.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 3, 2022)

I have never owned a purebred anything, I think mixed breeds, aka mutts, are healthier and much cheaper pets.  Cost less to obtain, and the vet bills are less.

That said I don't like to see governments telling people what to do about things like this, too much micromanagement.


----------

